# Private label Company



## CustomRhinestone (Jan 25, 2009)

I am looking for a private label company that sells ladies shirts comparable to bella 1001 crew neck as well as 2x1 tank tops. I do not need huge quantities so I am looking for a company that has small minimums like 50 pieces per less per color/size.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You might ask Bella if they will relabel the shirts for you. At those qty I think having a company relabel is your best bet.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CustomRhinestone said:


> I am looking for a private label company that sells ladies shirts comparable to bella 1001 crew neck as well as 2x1 tank tops. I do not need huge quantities so I am looking for a company that has small minimums like 50 pieces per less per color/size.


TSCApparel.com will relabel any of the blanks you buy from them. 

They are a blank t-shirt wholesaler that also does relabeling in house (you supply the labels).

They carry a lot of different brands from a variety of manufacturers.


----------

